# Ashermans syndrome



## Guest

Have any of you ladies ever been diagnosed with this. Basically since my erpc my periods have been all over the place and my gp feels that as I have had two d&cs and a fibroid removal I could have adhesions in the womb aka Ashermans. I've had my appt with my consultant brought forward to next Monday to see what he thinks. 

I'm worried this could mean the end of ttc for me


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I have Asherman's syndrome after my mc and ERPC, there is an Asherman's support group on Yahoo.  

I have very thin linings since despite all combinations of drugs, but if the basal layer is damaged is is damaged and cannot regrow by over zealous scrapings. The adhesions and scarring can be removed by hystroscopic surgery-again never let a Dr laser them.  I have had 4 ET's cancelled due to this and linings of 2 mm on the day of ET.  Now I am using DE's as most 2 consultants have told me to find a surrogate but one has said there may be a chance with a young strong egg in less than hospitalble womb.  My lining can get to around 5.5 mm on a good day.

I see that you have used clomid, why ?  clomid's side effect is to thin the lining and should be avoided in Asherman's.
Which country are you in? I am in London.

Immune issues and thin lining are linked I also have raised NK cells

Wishing you loads of luck
L x


----------



## Guest

I had the Clomid before this was suspected and was taken off it as soon as I started having problems as it caused my endo to return.  My surgeon is one of the best in the UK so I feel he has beencareful when operating on me but my gp seems to think he knows more I have an appt now on Monday to see my consultant.  I'm really hoping it isn't this.


----------



## Springs

Hi Mrs Italian and JJ1,

hope you don't mind me joining your thread?
I have also been diagnosed with Asherman's after my last ERPC, although my consultant who did the op and a hysteroscopy in Feb didn't think I had it; it was only my Wessex consultant that agreed with me there might be a problem after 3 unsuccessful donor FETs last year. 
To give a bit of background I had fresh donor cycle Oct 08 and got pregnant (lining only 5.5mm, but this was put down to the depot shot ) but the hcg levels didn't rise properly, so after meds and a long wait had an ERPC 3 months later. 2 months after my ERPC I had my last remaining own frosties put back with a lining of 7-8mm, but BFN. Both subsequent donor FETs were BFN, but lining didn't make it above 6mm even with Estrofem patches and pills - up to 12mg daily. Gestone injections were used instead of pessaries and maintained it better but very painful!
So had another hysteroscopy in November, and the cons (3rd one) had difficulty even getting a good look - and it was extremely painful. He said there is adhesions in my uterus, so having another go in Feb plus surgery under GA this time.  Will discuss with him chances improvement etc. after the op as he said can't tell before.
I have put in to join the Asherman's support group on Yahoo too.

There doesn't seem to be much info on this site which is a shame as I rely on it for all other info! 

Hope your news is better after you cons visit, mrsitalian, and good luck with DE JJ1.   

Springs


----------



## debster

If so could you please tell me your story?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

Ashermans Syndrome is where you have adhesions inside the womb (ie uterine adhesions)....adhesions is basically a form of scarring/scar tissue that then glues up (like chewing gum) our insides.

http://www.ashermans.org/

http://www.ashermans.org/Dr_Vancaillie_s_pamphlet.pdf

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asherman's_syndrome

I have had these type of adhesions removed by adhesiolysis and excision via hysteroscopy on several occasions. Consultants haven't been completely sure what may have caused mine but it could be due to termination when I was 21 or as a result of all the endometriosis I've had that has just caused scarring.....have also had surgery to bicornuate/septate uterus which has caused scarring....plus removal of polyps. The adhesions have been in various places in my womb, most significantly they were spread across both openings from fallopian tubes.

Have you been advised you have this ?

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## debster

Hi Minxy. Thanks for that. I've already read sooooo much stuff about it but there's just one answer I cannot find no matter how much I look. I need to arm myself with knowledge as I'm dealing with a doctor who said "just be glad you're having a break from periods" I just cannot find an answer. I have all the symptoms of Asherman's but I need to know if the periiods always stop after the uterine trauma, if they stop immediately.
The consultant failed to stitch me up properly after my c section and I ended up very poorly with blood transfusions etc. I bled normally as in postpartum after all this, like anyone would but when this stopped my periods came back different, lighter and for not so long and then 5 months later stopped altogether. Is this possible with Asherman's? Or are the symptoms always present immediately?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi again

Sorry, bit confused.    Did you get the uterine adhesions from having a c-section ?  I'm assuming you've subsequently had a hysteroscopy to confirm the uterine adhesions/Ashermans ?

As for the bleeding (or lack of it) I can't really offer much in way of advise because despite one of the symptoms being light or no periods, for me Ashermans/uterine adhesions has made my periods very heavy and painful (although that's also due to endo) but my periods only last for 4 days maximum.  I've had uterine adhesions/Ashermans for 20+ years.

Sorry, probably not been very helpful...hope you can sort it out.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## debster

No I haven't had any tests at all for Asherman's. I have come to the conclusion myself from research about the condition. It was all of the operations I had after my C section that led to what I think is scarring. I had periods after I had my beby but they were light and only lasted a day. 
What I was wondering is does Asherman's get progressively worse or does it always stay the same?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

I can't really answer your question about whether it gets worse or stays the same because I've had the adhesions removed several times.  I would think that it can get worse and obviously it's a bit of a catch22 situation that by having surgery to remove adhesions, in turn there's the chance of actually creating more scar tissue.

The only thing I can suggest is that you request a hysteroscopy, rather than trying to self diagnose....at least that way you'd get a difinitive answer to your concerns.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## 3crazycats

Hi there

Just wonder if anyone had been diagnosed with this and went on to have successful ICSI treatment?

Decided to try ICSI for baby number 2 in January, went for all the tests and the clinic kept saying something wrong in womb.  After misdiagnosis of polyps, fibroids and after HSG, x2 hysteroscopys and finally an operative hysteroscopy it was discovered it was Ashermans syndrome.
I have had to be fitted with a coil for 4 months to stop it growing back before we can try ICSI again, gutted to have to wait even longer, especially as my age (39) is against me.

Not even sure if ICSI will work if it grows back again?

The thing the gynocologist could not understand was that I had a normal birth with daughter, and have not ever had an operation/surgery/miscarriage at all so not sure how Ashermans has appeared?

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Wraakgodin

to FF, 3crazycats!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I haven´t got Asherman´s Syndrome, but if you use our search function there are plenty of references to it, for example http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235977.0

Here are a couple of other links that I think might help you.

ICSI ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment ~ CLICK HERE

Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ CLICK HERE 

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~   CLICK HERE

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertilty. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: CLICK HERE

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!                 

Sue


----------



## helenlouisey

Hi, hope you see this message as I know your original message was a few weeks ago.  I was diagnosed with Ashermans Syndrome and there is fantastic website www.Ashermans.org and a Yahoo group you can join.  I couldn't have got through the past 18 months without the support and knowledge of these ladies. 

Have you also been put on HRT?  It sounds like a long time to have a coil fitted, the standard protocol is a month. Also do you know how your consultant treated the scar tissue?  Was it micro scissors? It is really important you have proper follow up as well, and an HSG to check the scar tissue has been completely removed, sometimes you need 2 or 3 surgeries, I needed two and 3 months after my second surgery I fell pregnant naturally, sadly this ended in a miscarriage and I needed an ERPC, so just waiting for AF to arrive so I can then have another HsG to check if the ERPC has caused new scarring. 

X


----------



## 3crazycats

Hiya Helenlouisey

Thanks for your reply.

I haven't been put on HRT.  Wasn't given any instructions/information following discharge from hospital - just a paper saying 'Ashermans syndrome released'.
I didn't realise that standard protocol was for a month with a coil following surgery.  To be honest I am having hell of a time with the coil... its only been in 3 weeks but I have continuously bled quite heavily at times and its driving me mad!  I went for advice to my local FPC and they said its normal to bleed for 6 weeks/or even for the first few months, can't wait to get it removed.
I don't know how the scar tissue was removed, I think doc said he would laser it off.

To be honest I was totally in the dark, I was just told by gynocologist that I would have a GA and they would operate to remove it.  Haven't even had a follow up appointment come through yet - got lots of questions to ask!

The strange thing is that I have never had a miscarriage, or even an operation.  I gather from what I have read that it is extremely unusual for women to have Ashermans with a history like this - is that true?

Fingers crossed you have no further scarring

xx


----------



## helenlouisey

Hi, yes it is unusual to develop AS without having had something like a D&C or complications with the placenta following giving birth, but I do know of one lady who had never even been pregnant and had somehow developed AS, possibly from an infection.  

The standard protocol would be to remove the scar tissue with micro scissors, as any heat source can sometimes make the situation worse, then a coil for a month, and a months worth of HRT to help the womb lining heal, then a following up of an HSG a month or so after you get a withdrawal bleed from the HRT.  

The only advise I can give you is hat I rushed into IVF after my first surgery without proper follow up ( no HSG) and it was all a waste of money and effort as I still had some scar tissue and the IVF was never going to work, so please don't rush into ICSI before you get properly followed up with someone that knows what they are doing.  If you join the Yahoo Group there is lots of information on there and list of doctors which members have used and have been successfully treated by.  If you have any more questions which you think I may be able to help with please just let me know. 

Wish you best of luck

X


----------



## mollyweasley

♥JJ1♥ said:


> I have very thin linings since despite all combinations of drugs


I will try an embryo adoption, and I have my suspicions that my lining has been affected after a mc with D&C, bc my periods are poor after that (although recently they seem start to increased, they aren't like before). But after this mc I had another natural pg: it ends in a mc too, but the sac was correctly implantated in a good endometrium, in fact it was a missed mc, but finally I expelled it.
Next week I will have an hysteroscopy. Probably my lining isn't too affected, I think it could grown well with drugs/hystero helps, so I'm starting pentoxyfilline for 2 months before going for the FET.
My fear is the need to add viagra (in my country we have only oral viagra), I think it might increase side effects of pento (although I haven't notice none discomfort only with Trental).
Did you take both medicines at the same time?. I must drive everyday, and I´m thinking the mixing could make me feel drunk.
Thanks.


----------

